# SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2005 SP1



## waldy (7 September 2010)

Hi,
biete ungeöffnete
*SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2005 SP1* 
*6AV6611*-*0AA01*-*1CA5*

*80 eur.*

*gruß*


----------



## Perfektionist (7 September 2010)

Es gibt Sachen, daran erinnert man sich einfach ...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35935


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 September 2010)

Ist es überhaupt noch die Packung wert, in der es steckt?


----------



## waldy (7 September 2010)

Hi,
neue Packung kostet ca. 280 eur..

gruß


----------



## IBFS (8 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> neue Packung kostet ca. 280 eur..
> 
> gruß


 
Das ist Falsch!
Und ich finde es nicht korrekt so eine Preisangabe abzugeben :-( 

*NEU*
6AV6611-0AA51-3CA5
WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 *COMPACT *
Listenpreis (NETTO) :200,00 EUR



@waldy
Damit dein Lizenz 2008 -fähig wird müßte man also nochmal 
je nach Rabattvertrag mit SIEMENS oder ggf. auch bei CONRAD
oder sonstwo zwischen 75€ und 95€ draufpacken.

6AV6611-0AA51-3CE5 
WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 COMPACT, UPGRADE 
FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE 2004/2005/2007 COMPACT - 
Listenpreis (NETTO) 80,00 EUR 

Wer soll das also kaufen?

Frank


----------



## waldy (8 September 2010)

Hi,
dann Preisupdate auf 50 eur..
gruß


----------



## waldy (20 November 2010)

Angebot, 
starke reduzierung , nur 30 eur..

gruß


----------

